# Meal Frequency and Mass Gains



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The issue of meal frequency for muscle mass gains would seem to be pretty well decided, right? Bodybuilders have been pushing for 6 (or more) meals per day spread out every 2.5-3 hours for decades and this is taken as an almost de-facto requirement for success in terms of optimal mass gains.Then again, the people [...]

*Read More...*


----------

